# Call of Cthulhu Investigators



## DMAC (Jul 13, 2007)

A friend is running an online Call of Cthulhu adventure and asked if I could do some character portraits for the players.  I was trying for something a little sketchier than my usual inks and to capture a bit of the 1920s setting.

















Top Row: Dr. Calvin Rensmith and Dr. Ian Wickham
Bottom Row: Samantha O'Reilly and Captain Andre Whitlock

Of course these portraits represent the characters before the unspeakable horrors they uncover drive them mad.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jul 13, 2007)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Of course these portraits represent the characters before the unspeakable horrors they uncover drive them mad.




I was gonna say they don't look nearly insane enough!

They do look very cool, though!


----------



## yavftm (Jul 14, 2007)

Really Cool Sketches!!!


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice.  They all seem to have quite a bit of character in their faces.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 17, 2007)

Those are amazing!


----------



## zx14r (Jan 31, 2018)

These are excellent. I am writing a CoC character management app for the iPad and I need some images like these, 3 male, 3 female. Would you accept a commission?


----------

